# Exp Multi-Speciality Medical Biller/Coder Seeking Remote Work



## DMC1123 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am seeking a PT or even FT position as a REMOTE medical biller/coder. I have over 7 yrs experience doing both remote and onsite billing and coding and right now pref looking for a long term remote position. I will also consider a onsite position if the pay was right and can eventually go to remote. I have experience working both onsite and offsite as well. Excellent knowledge of insurances: PPO, EPO, HMO, Indemnity, Worker's Compensation, EMR knowledgeable, EOBs, ERAs, Ability to effectively manage coding and insurance reimbursement process, Proficient in CPT-4 coding, ICD-9 coding, HCPCS, DRG's, medical terminology, anatomy and physiology, posting of charges and payments, claims follow up, account review and collections. Responsible for running day to day operations, Month end close, system reports, Annual Budget Reports, monthly reporting. Have done coding in both inpatient and outpatient hospital charges in many different specialties (Pediatrics, Anesthesia, Oncology and Hematology, Radiology, Ophthalmology, Obstetrics, General Surgery, Urology etc. I have all my own 2011 medical coding books. Knowledge in ICD-10 and Auditing as well.. Completed numerous courses and seminars in healthcare have knowledge in ADS, Invision, MDConnection, Envision, Epaces, Meditech etc . I am hard working, organized, multi-tasker, excellent communication skills, and very computer savvy! Resume available. Please contact me if interested about your position. Thank you


----------



## dfeder@lloydstaffing.com (Aug 30, 2011)

*URGENT!  Sorry if duplicate*

My company is representing a firm that is looking for CPC coders with at least 2 years exp as a Certified Professional Coder. 
This is a position that allows you to work from home and it is Full Time. 
I would need an immediate response with resume in “word” format if you are interested. 

Please submit and or call for details. 

Thank you.




Debbie Feder
Director of Healthcare Management
Healthcare
LLoyd Staffing
445 Broadhollow Road, Suite 119
Melville, NY 11747
Office: 631.777.7600   Ext.787
Fax: 631.777.7626
Cell: 917-579-4340
dfeder@lloydstaffing.com 
www.LLoydStaffing.com




Connect, follow & fan LLoyd today!


----------



## rbandaru (Mar 7, 2016)

*Request for latest Resume - AMShealth LLC*

Hi ,

Some of our prospects need remote coders available  for doing their coding.

Please send your latest resume that we can forward to them to see if  they would be interested in your profile.

Looking to hear from you. Thank you for your time.


Regards
Joseph Sinclair
Coding Solutions Specialist
email :jsinclair@amshealth.com
www.amshealth.com


----------

